# What to do with Apple Pie Moonshine



## SpikeC

My sisters boy friend gave me a jar of what is supposed to be Apple Pie flavored moonshine, disregarding for the moment how this could actually be considered moonshine, I am having a hard time coming up with something worthwhile to do with this stuff. It has a stick of cinnamon in it, and evidently some sort of apple flavoring. 
Does anyone have any ideas for this stuff?


----------



## Cipcich

I believe there was a reference to such a concoction last year in an FX TV show about a cop in Kentucky or somewhere.
The maker (the TV character) drank some and died.

To be safe, you should send it for testing. My lab is always open, and conveniently situated down the coast.


----------



## apicius9

I would probably mix it with some maple syrup and pour it over my bread pudding...

Stefan


----------



## Paradox

It is most likely 190 proof Everclear (grain alcohol) with apple juice/cider and spices in it to make it taste like apple pie filling. Google the recipe you will find many.  I don't drink but I am told that if made properly it is truly like taking a shot of an "apple pie" that happens to make you loopy. Everyone that I know of that drinks it does so by the shot.

Stefan's suggestion sounds yummy.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Drink it. Cipcich you are talking about Justified, one of my favorite shows. He died when he drank it because they poisoned it, not because it was poison. Good show.


----------



## Deckhand

Hmmm. Send it to Son. Although I am not sure I would like to see the results if he had too much.:scared4:


----------



## SpikeC

I just did a little googling on apple pie moonshine, and evidently this is a common concoction in some locales! Whodathunkit?


----------



## hax9215

Idathunkit! I have been distilling hard cider longer than most of you damn yankees have been alive; it is a major component in my 4F Barbeque sauce for beef brisket. (It is a Class A Federal Offense to make it, posess it, move it across state lines, and sell, give away, or otherwise distribute it; the BATF WILL write everything up seperately!) Incidentally, the preferred method of imbibing is to hook your thumb in the brown and white ceramic jug, slide your elbow and forearm under same, then lifting the jug skyward taking a BIIIIG swallow, holding back any coughing or other wussy strangulation. Prase be sour apple mash!!!!! 

Having said that, I would be EXTREMELY careful whoose hooch I chugged; there is some bad stuff out there.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!! :IMOK:


----------



## SpikeC

This is totally irrelevant as this stuff is in a mason jar. And it is not distilled from apple juice, it just has apple juice added to it, so it looks like a corporate bastardazation of real home cooking, sorta like Cambells soupinacan. 
I think you should send me a jug so that I can enlighten my western yankeeish self about true southern booze!


----------



## ajhuff

This isn't that crap they mass market out of Gatlinburg is it?

-AJ


----------



## SpikeC

It's from Madison NC, "Junior Johnson's Midnight Moon".


----------



## ajhuff

Bet it's really similar. Donate it to a sorority.

-AJ


----------



## hax9215

SpikeC said:


> This is totally irrelevant as this stuff is in a mason jar. And it is not distilled from apple juice, it just has apple juice added to it, so it looks like a corporate bastardazation of real home cooking, sorta like Cambells soupinacan.
> I think you should send me a jug so that I can enlighten my western yankeeish self about true southern booze!



Juice? JUICE?! You can't HANDLE the juice!!!!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## mr drinky

I'd use it in steaming some seafood. 

k.


----------



## sw2geeks

How about using it to make some sort of flaming apple crisp desert?


----------



## Korin_Mari

sw2geeks said:


> How about using it to make some sort of flaming apple crisp desert?



+1 That sounds like a delicious idea.


----------



## Mike9

A snort sounds good right about now - I have a quart of the stuff coming my way later.


----------



## hax9215

mr drinky said:


> I'd use it in steaming some seafood.
> 
> k.



:doublebanghead:
THEN PUT IT IN THE SOUS-VIDE!!!! Must you profane that which is holy to me?! Heatherens! YANKEE HEATHERENS!!!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!!


----------



## mr drinky

hax9215 said:


> :doublebanghead:
> THEN PUT IT IN THE SOUS-VIDE!!!! Must you profane that which is holy to me?! Heatherens! YANKEE HEATHERENS!!!
> 
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!!



Sorry Hax, I didn't know that was holy to you  For some reason I ran into a recipe a little while back that used an alcohol when steaming clams and it crossed my mind. BUT with that said, I must tell you that I did my undergraduate schoolin' in Danville, KY -- so I am not completely a Yankee Heatheren.

k.


----------



## ajhuff

Kentucky ain't South.

-AJ


----------



## hax9215

Ain't North niether!!!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## hax9215

mr drinky said:


> Sorry Hax, I didn't know that was holy to you  For some reason I ran into a recipe a little while back that used an alcohol when steaming clams and it crossed my mind. BUT with that said, I must tell you that I did my undergraduate schoolin' in Danville, KY -- so I am not completely a Yankee Heatheren.
> 
> k.



For a collEge-educated Danville Drinky, you don't deduce dangerous decisions. :justkidding:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## mr drinky

ajhuff said:


> Kentucky ain't South.
> 
> -AJ



It was a border state and technically north, but tell that to Kentucky people and you will hear a lot more about what is what, and this and that. But I think it was the spirit of Henry Clay that tipped the balance politically to the north. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison

SpikeC said:


> It's from Madison NC, "Junior Johnson's Midnight Moon".



Junior Johnson really was a moonshiner back in the day, before he helped found Nascar. Maybe his family had some input on the recipe. lol He'd be rolling in his grave. Everybody knows you drink straight or with a little cool aid.


----------



## Lucretia

After we moved to Washington State, someone commented on my accent. I told them I was from the South. They thought I meant California. :scratchhead:


----------



## sachem allison

Lucretia said:


> After we moved to Washington State, someone commented on my accent. I told them I was from the South. They thought I meant California. :scratchhead:



only six more posts and we'll see what happens.


----------



## mr drinky

sachem allison said:


> ...Everybody knows you drink straight or with a little cool aid.



Best quote of the day. And for those looking to buy some, here is the link. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia

sachem allison said:


> only six more posts and we'll see what happens.



:devilburn:


----------



## sachem allison

that's what I thought.


----------



## ajhuff

mr drinky said:


> It was a border state and technically north, but tell that to Kentucky people and you will hear a lot more about what is what, and this and that. But I think it was the spirit of Henry Clay that tipped the balance politically to the north.
> 
> k.



You can't be one state removed from Canada and call yourself in the South, unless your from Canada. :razz:

-AJ


----------



## mr drinky

ajhuff said:


> You can't be one state removed from Canada and call yourself in the South, unless your from Canada. :razz:
> 
> -AJ



I'm not remotely south or north. My family was living in Norway during the civil war and only came to the US in the 1900s -- but if you consider being part Sami Eskimo north, then I am from from the north 

Btw, I have some Ukrainian moonshine at home. Marko can correct me if he reads this thread, but they call it Samahon (with a soft 'g'). I might need to use this soon.

k.


----------



## hax9215

It is true that Kentucky is listed as being a Union state, but nothing about the Civil War was simple-especially Kentucky politics. History is written by the victors. When i was workin&G in Bermuda the Brit managers referred *to*me as a"Yank", and did not understand my objection.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!! &&


----------

